# Any, er, UNIQUE military call signs or "handles" you have accrued?



## mycrofft

Besides the generic "Doc", that is.
What do your guys/ladies call you?


----------



## Sasha

Squeaky. 

Tweety Bird.


----------



## 911bru

"GURU"

I was always a know it all type of guy...


----------



## SoCal911

Blackcloud - all the crazy crap happens to me.


----------



## MedicBender

Bender

Parts of first and last name put together.


----------



## RocketMedic

Ginger.


----------



## mycrofft

Try "Doctor Gofast"....it was my sunglasses and that I was the first full time EMT.


----------



## Luno

Luno-tic


----------



## mycrofft

Is that all you guys and ladies have?


----------



## frdude1000

I am called "mini-van", often shortened to "mini".  This is because I drive a blue toyota soccer mom mini van.


----------



## airborne2chairborne

Revlon... don't ask


----------



## WolfmanHarris

Mattipedia due to my abundance of trivia readily shared. 
Or
Wolfman


----------



## brbGallifrey

The Walking Dictionary. Started in EMT-B class.


----------



## Sasha

One of my coworkers calls me boo boo. Does that count?


----------



## mycrofft

Sure if it's respectful ("Ms Boo-boo").


----------



## Hunter

Macguyver o.o

Got a co worker who we call swyper because he swyped a car going code 3 once


----------



## MiddleEastMedic101

"Da-Best"


----------



## DPM

In Afghan i had a WITCHCRAFT c/s which was simply awesome. The FAC / JTAC guys were all called WIDDOW, our EOD guys were BRIMSTONE, the Medivac was MORPHINE and our apache call signs were UGLY. there's more but these are the only one's i can think of...


----------



## mycrofft

.. and will get past the censors.
Our field medical team was assigned the call sign "MEDICS", but the mechanics kept responding, so I got us as "BANDAID".


----------



## YodaMedic

Yoda


----------



## FourLoko

Mr. Kitty


----------



## Nathan

FourLoko said:


> Mr. Kitty



I had a drill Sgt with a cat named Mr. Kitty. And Poptart was the most interesting one I have gotten.


----------



## Sasha

Hunter said:


> Macguyver o.o
> 
> Got a co worker who we call swyper because he swyped a car going code 3 once



I'd be more of a swyper because I have a habit of pilfering gloves, tape, batteries, pens and the like from the hospital.

Maybe I need a little hispanic girl to come up to me and tell me "Swiper no swiping!"


----------



## Hunter

Sasha said:


> I'd be more of a swyper because I have a habit of pilfering gloves, tape, batteries, pens and the like from the hospital.
> 
> Maybe I need a little hispanic girl to come up to me and tell me "Swiper no swiping!"



But where else would you get these things if not by taking them from the hospitals. I just think of it as practicing scavanging for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Akulahawk

I used to be known as "Hawkeye" or "Yoda"... generally in reference to:





http://www.nostalgiacentral.com/images_tv/comedy/mash_022.jpg


and 




http://www.empireonline.com/images/features/100greatestcharacters/photos/25.jpg


----------



## Akulahawk

Sasha said:


> I'd be more of a swyper because I have a habit of pilfering gloves, tape, batteries, pens and the like from the hospital.
> 
> Maybe I need a little hispanic girl to come up to me and tell me "Swiper no swiping!"


----------



## Jon

Not totally related, but saw this list on a blog I follow. The Mil folks will like, I'm sure:
http://oldnfo.blogspot.com/2012/04/callsigns.html


----------



## mycrofft

HAHAHAHA!:rofl:


----------



## Devil doc

Been called devil dolphin once.


----------



## bigbaldguy

I was called "Rothgar destroyer of worlds" for a while. Not really, but I tried like hell to get them to put that on my name tag.


----------



## airbornemedic11

*Call signs*

1st deployment - Chaos


This deployment - Painkiller


----------



## mycrofft

Nice ones.

I just remembered my nickname after I made O-3: Captain Gadget.
Before that some old MSgt (E-6 and 20 years in service) called me "that damned mcgyver" when I just kept pulling stuff people needed out of my BDW pants.


----------



## mycrofft

pants POCKETS!


----------



## MackTheKnife

*Msgt (e-6)?*



mycrofft said:


> Nice ones.
> 
> I just remembered my nickname after I made O-3: Captain Gadget.
> Before that some old MSgt (E-6 and 20 years in service) called me "that damned mcgyver" when I just kept pulling stuff people needed out of my BDW pants.



MSgt's are E-8's in the Army and Marine Corps.


----------



## flhtci01

For a while my co-workers were calling me Dr. Death due to having a string of bad ones.  I am glad to say that did not stick.


----------



## MackTheKnife

*Nickname*



mycrofft said:


> Besides the generic "Doc", that is.
> What do your guys/ladies call you?



Although this is not medically related, the Army dubbed me "The Naval Warfare Terror" after I shot in one of their pistol matches and did quite well.  They didn't think "swabbies" could shoot.


----------



## CMHills

Tex or Padfoot

Not really sure where Padfoot came from, but Tex is pretty obvious.


----------



## mycrofft

Well, Padfoot was a character's nickname in Harry Potter..... (Professor Lupin?)


----------



## CMHills

I was not aware. Don't know if that's good or bad, but I'll take it.


----------



## mycrofft

A werewolf but a good guy.


----------



## Doczilla

Zombie 26 for life


----------



## fast65

Not technically a military call sign, but I wanted to join in anyways. I'm either referred to as _Monkey_, or if we're on scene, sometimes _Monk_.


----------



## citizensoldierny

Shrek, but being Field Artillery that was mild, I even came to like it after some time. Strangely enough, got the same nickname when I reclassed to Aviation, could be because I bear an uncanny resemblance to Shrek.:rofl:


----------



## PVC

Boss.


----------



## joshrunkle35

Recitos

It's the short version for "recitos de oro" or "Goldilocks" in Spanish. In 2006 I let my hair grow out for 6 months in a jungle environment, and it got not only sun bleached, but also incredibly curly.


----------



## MrJones

DPM said:


> In Afghan i had a WITCHCRAFT c/s which was simply awesome. The FAC / JTAC guys were all called WIDDOW, our EOD guys were BRIMSTONE, the Medivac was MORPHINE and our apache call signs were UGLY. there's more but these are the only one's i can think of...



To take that a step further, a numerical identifier is used to identify the user's duty position; ie, the EOD commander would be Brimstone 06, while the Medivac First Sergeant would be Morphine 07. I, on the other hand, used the unofficial numerical identifier for First Sergeants during my operational deployments - 69.


----------



## Sandog

MackTheKnife said:


> MSgt's are E-8's in the Army and Marine Corps.



Maybe he was a Zoomy?


----------



## MrJones

Sandog said:


> Maybe he was a Zoomy?



Still wouldn't work. Master Sergeant in the Air Force is an E7, not an E6. I'm thinking he just misremembered his facts.....


----------



## bahnrokt

Bear, but mind you this was before it became a term to describe a portion of the gay community.


----------



## Porta

Kitchen 6.


----------



## mycrofft

Kitchen?!


----------



## Porta

mycrofft said:


> Kitchen?!



Yup. Kitchen.


----------



## MrJones

Porta said:


> Yup. Kitchen.



We usually used "household 6"....


----------



## RustyShackleford

:censored::censored::censored::censored: bird....for reasons I keep to myself


----------



## ExpatMedic0

My first week as a brand new 17 year old private I wrote "Born to Kill" on my Kevlar cover. I thought it was pretty cool but not my squad leader and platoon sgt. I got smoked over and over and was known as "born to queer" thereafter until I finally reached e-4.
Lesson I learned as a private was never try and stand out, just STFU and KISS.

Other than that, I was known formally as "White Six Romeo" for a bout a year as the RTO ;-)


----------



## Household6

Awww, shultz.. :rofl: That's kind of cute..

I had some bad names at Redstone.. Casino, Red, Semihole (Seminole), Tee-pee.. You'd think they've never seen an Indian before.

Then I moved back home and got branded as "Lefty".. I had an accident trying to shoot a compound bow left handed. I tore my left ear partially off.. That one stuck..


----------



## Ace 227

The Phantom Pisser.  Lets just say there is a story and a reduction in rank involved behind it...


----------

